# I have just fallen in love.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Designer re-imagines the E-Type:

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]





































http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/growle ... imageNo=12


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yep a beaut' and it works.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to agree, it looks spot on


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Now that i would buy tomorrow!

Classic looks with modern touches.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just invented a new word especially to describe that car - Hornacious 

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Perfect.

This is why I fancy a Z4 - it's has hints of e-type all over it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jen-TT said:


> Now that i would buy tomorrow!
> 
> Classic looks with modern touches.


I bet you would not It was in last weeks Auto express cost £604000 to £800000 if they were to do a limited run  but I do have to agree it is stunning I think the wright up said it was a XK or XKR under the skin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dash said:


> Perfect.
> 
> This is why I fancy a Z4 - it's has hints of e-type all over it.


 :? have you been drinking :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers Kell, gotta go change my trousers now!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh Yummy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Now that i would buy tomorrow!
> ...


damn, maybe not them


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes I do not think they would have any trouble shifting them. Bloody fantastic


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that is class ! 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I fancy a Z4 - it's has hints of e-type all over it.
> ...


Really? I'm the only one?


















Two-seater roadster; long contoured body. I'm only saying hints, but it's what I see!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been to spec savers today and I can't see any resemblance. And for what it's worth, I've always thought the original e type was an ugly car :?

Edit: small cab and a long bonnet, that's the only similarity that I can see.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice - particularly the rear. 8)


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised, just feel if i had one i'd need to own a yacht too ..dunno why? Just something about it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

techfreak said:


> Pleasantly surprised, just feel if i had one i'd need to own a yacht too ..dunno why? Just something about it


Yeah, but then it would be a horrible blue blazer with gold buttons, off-white slacks and some tan loafers. That wouldn't suit that car at all...


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Pleasantly surprised, just feel if i had one i'd need to own a yacht too ..dunno why? Just something about it
> ...


Of course you'd have your tailor prepare something more appropriate for the evening drive down to [insert exclusive club name]


----------



## robp (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone at Jag needs to give this designer a job, then build this car.

Love it, but out of my league as usual!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect.
> ...


OP yes a beautiful 'car'.

The rear end is like the BMW Z8. Older styled BMWs were very similar in terms of grills, alloys & rear end.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> I've been to spec savers today and I can't see any resemblance. And for what it's worth, I've always thought the original e type was an ugly car :?
> 
> As they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder :wink:


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Like it.
Want one.
Can't afford it.

Like so much in life [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning!

I can kind of see Dash's point with regards to certain similarities, although possibly for different reasons!

I generally hate the look of the Z4, although there are certain angles it looks stunning. I find, conversely, with the E-Type, I generally like it, but certain angles really don't do it justice. D-Type, is a different matter! Love those utterly!


----------

